# motor rpm



## getback51 (Jan 9, 2009)

whats a good mach. to check ur rpm on ur brushless motor 17.5 what dyno i no there a mms outthere but everybody useing


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

getback51 said:


> whats a good mach. to check ur rpm on ur brushless motor 17.5 what dyno i no there a mms outthere but everybody useing


,,,,,,,


----------

